# For fun, guess at moggy breeding?



## ycbm (22 July 2022)

This lovely little fellow is a year old now and is still small and delicate. He's got a very sharp face and a convex profile with big ears and he very often looks oriental or rex like to me. What do we reckon, apart from that he's gorgeous 🥰. Was daddy a siamese?


----------



## Lindylouanne (22 July 2022)

No idea on breeding but he is lovely. I remember when you first introduced him and thought at the time what beautiful markings he had. They haven’t lightened with age and still look very orange.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 July 2022)

Defo blue blood! He looks quite regal and important 😂


----------



## ycbm (22 July 2022)

poiuytrewq said:



			Defo blue blood! He looks quite regal and important 😂
		
Click to expand...

Well that's what he thinks! 

He is a lovely little character,  almost a one off. 
.


----------



## Amymay (22 July 2022)

Big standard Ginger mog.  I had two exactly the same.


----------



## ycbm (22 July 2022)

Amymay said:



			Big standard Ginger mog.  I had two exactly the same.

View attachment 96251

Click to expand...

He's the 4th ginger moggy I've had and none of them had a face anywhere near as sharp as his or ears as big. Yours, for example looks to have the normal dip between the eyes where mine is convex and his nose/jaw doesn't look to me anywhere near as narrow as mine.  Mine's ears are also proportionately a lot bigger,  than either my other movies,  or yours.

Thread is just for a bit of fun in a very,  very stressful week.  
.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 July 2022)

So I’d say a bit of Siamese but I don’t know a lot about cats. His face reminds me of a friends Siamese cat


----------



## fetlock (22 July 2022)

He does look as though he could have a touch of the oriental about him, and there are oriental cats with that colouring around.

It's his eyes, ears, chin and mouth and slightly narrower muzzle, plus what looks like slight striping on his legs that caught my eye in the top photo (can't see it at all in the second photo).

Of course he could just be a delicately formed cat but, at first glance, if I was told he was officially half or part oriental, it wouldn't surprise me.

Whatever he is, he's gorgeous, and looks like he's well aware of the fact too 

(speaking as a person owned by a Siamase cat).


----------



## fetlock (22 July 2022)

What is his coat like, compared to your previous cats? And what about his claws? No idea on the effect of cross breeding on these characteristics, but Siamese only have one coat, and a very silky one at that. They also are known not to be able to fully retract their claws. Mine can't. She can also extend them to the feline version of Edward Scissorhands, or so it feels to me


----------



## ycbm (22 July 2022)

Pretty standard coat,  probably slightly on the long side,  but very silky.  Just getting quite talkative now too, which we love.

Mum was a moggie, they were a bit late neutering her.  Dad isn't known.
.


----------



## Ratface (22 July 2022)

Definitely a touch of the "Don't You Know Who I Am?" expression,  there.
I think possibly Siamese.  He's possessed of a very imperious stare . . .


----------



## ycbm (22 July 2022)

Ratface said:



			Definitely a touch of the "Don't You Know Who I Am?" expression,  there.
I think possibly Siamese.  He's possessed of a very imperious stare . . .
		
Click to expand...


Oh he is!  And I only realised last week he has amber eyes.  
.


----------



## scats (22 July 2022)

He’s very handsome! 
I love cats more than any animal in the world.  They are just the best things ever made.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (22 July 2022)

scats said:



			He’s very handsome!
I love cats more than any animal in the world.  They are just the best things ever made.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure a cat wrote this.


----------



## OldNag (22 July 2022)

No idea, but he is a handsome chap.


----------



## smolmaus (22 July 2022)

Definitely a bit of something something in there. What a beautiful boy!! 😍


----------



## Hackback (22 July 2022)

He's gorgeous, I love cats with an oriental tinge. I'm not sure about the siamese though. Years ago I had a known half Siamese (mum was a pedigree show queen who escaped and was a naughty girl when she was in season). Mine had a much longer nose and was quite large and lithe - he was like rippling sexy muscle with a very shiny coat and also very talkative. He would come on walks with us like a dog and ask to be carried on a shoulder when he felt he'd walked far enough. 

I'm no cat expert but I'd guess yours had something foreign going on there, just not sure it's siamese.


----------



## Bob notacob (23 July 2022)

He is an Orlando.. as in Orlando the marmalade cat , Simplz.,


----------



## fetlock (23 July 2022)

Hackback said:



			He's gorgeous, I love cats with an oriental tinge. I'm not sure about the siamese though. Years ago I had a known half Siamese (mum was a pedigree show queen who escaped and was a naughty girl when she was in season). Mine had a much longer nose and was quite large and lithe - he was like rippling sexy muscle with a very shiny coat and also very talkative. He would come on walks with us like a dog and ask to be carried on a shoulder when he felt he'd walked far enough.

I'm no cat expert but I'd guess yours had something foreign going on there, just not sure it's siamese.
		
Click to expand...

You're spot on how muscular Siamese are, something I never realised until I got one.

I adore mine. She's the sweetest, most loving little thing I could ever wish for, but with bags of character and, yes, quite dog like. She loves to play fetch and chase and be chased round the garden (which she never strays from).

My previous (bog standard tuxedo moggy) cat was a very quirky, vocal, clever, highly strung drama queen. It's why I decided to get a Siamese next time, hoping to get a similar personality and got it in abundance, but without much of the drama queen and heaps more, loving nature wise. Hoping it's many years before I look to get another cat but for sure it will be another Siamese. They're wonderful cats.


----------



## Muddy unicorn (31 July 2022)

I’d hazard a guess at a smidgeon of Abyssinian - he’s very handsome


----------



## OlderNotWiser (31 July 2022)

Oh can I play? This handsome cat appeared on our drive yesterday and tried to climb into my cat. I’m not very knowledgeable about cats but could he/she be a Bengal?


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2022)

OlderNotWiser said:



			Oh can I play? This handsome cat appeared on our drive yesterday and tried to climb into my cat. I’m not very knowledgeable about cats but could he/she be a Bengal?
		
Click to expand...

The colouring could be but that head shape looks very distinctive. Maybe a breed specialist will be asking soon. I'd have been tempted to kidnap a cat that pretty!
.


----------



## Barton Bounty (31 July 2022)

Beautiful cats. This is My friends cat he lives at the yard. His name is cookie, he has bengal in him . He can be a lovely wee thing, then he can be a right wee sh!t!!!
i had my back to him one day, and he ran up it, dug his claws in all the way up! Stupid wee fkr lol 😂


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2022)

Muddy unicorn said:



			I’d hazard a guess at a smidgeon of Abyssinian - he’s very handsome
		
Click to expand...

You might have something there. The almond eyes,  whip tail and quite a few of the behaviour characteristics too. 
.


----------



## ponynutz (31 July 2022)

I'd say he has some Siamese and rest is probably Heinz 57. He's lovely though.

Can I play? 
	
This is ours - anyone guess what he's a mixture of (I have no idea)? Not helpful that he's basically a black void with eyes.


----------



## Muddy unicorn (31 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			You might have something there. The almond eyes,  whip tail and quite a few of the behaviour characteristics too.
.
		
Click to expand...

We have one who the vet insisted on entering on their system as Abyssinian - he’s absolutely not purebred but he has the face shape, big ears and voice of one.  Unfortunately he also has a rare dental problem which is apparently common in pure bred Abyssinians so every now and then he loses a few more teeth .  But like yours is very handsome and knows more people in the street than we do!


----------



## Cloball (31 July 2022)

where might mine get his ear tufts
 from? I've never seen a standard short haired mog with them before?


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2022)

Bengal? My tabby has them too.
.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 July 2022)

Ooo I know nothing of cat breeds but always thought Squirrel looks different from a typical moggy. She’s very thick set and muscly but a short arse, her face is pretty round and she has a spotty belly 💕. She is also a very quiet cat, or all my others are just noisy 😂🙈.


----------



## blodwyn1 (31 July 2022)

This is Smokey who came from the cats protection league he is mainly Norwegian forest and is huge. He rules the street but despite fluffy paws and double coat is a wuss in bad weather.


----------



## Ratface (31 July 2022)

A bit of Bengal, possibly?  Love that looong tummy.


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Ooo I know nothing of cat breeds but always thought Squirrel looks different from a typical moggy. She’s very thick set and muscly but a short arse, her face is pretty round and she has a spotty belly 💕. She is also a very quiet cat, or all my others are just noisy 😂🙈.

View attachment 96916

View attachment 96917

Click to expand...

I always thought she was a British Shorthair.  She has to be the best stray abandoned kitten ever!
.


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2022)

blodwyn1 said:



			This is Smokey who came from the cats protection league he is mainly Norwegian forest and is huge. He rules the street but despite fluffy paws and double coat is a wuss in bad weather.
View attachment 96919

Click to expand...

I love them,  they're so BIG!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			I always thought she was a British Shorthair.  She has to be the best stray abandoned kitten ever!
.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I was going to say she reminds me of my friends BS but thought I’d look daft as I know nothing! It’s her face and how thick set she is! Wasn’t sure if the spots mean anything on breeding 🤷🏼‍♀️  

This one I know the breeding and have posted it, but if anyone wants a guess ☺️


----------



## Muddy unicorn (31 July 2022)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Oh I was going to say she reminds me of my friends BS but thought I’d look daft as I know nothing! It’s her face and how thick set she is! Wasn’t sure if the spots mean anything on breeding 🤷🏼‍♀️  

This one I know the breeding and have posted it, but if anyone wants a guess ☺️

View attachment 96923

Click to expand...

Is that a ragdoll? Whatever he/she is they’re beautiful!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 August 2022)

Muddy unicorn said:



			Is that a ragdoll? Whatever he/she is they’re beautiful!
		
Click to expand...

She is part Ragdoll with something else in the mix. I had hoped her ear tufts she had as a kitten would stay but sadly they didn’t, her face is more angular than a full ragdoll, but I think that’s her only real difference.


----------



## Peglo (4 August 2022)

here is The Fluff. She does a good impression of having some interesting breeding but she is actually just a moggy. Or so I assume. She was captured as a feral kitten and I got her brother too.  Loving life now the hay has been taken in and she can perch up high. 


her brother Loki


----------

